

Parents Are Taking the Fun Out of Toys - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704171004576148803456172910.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEADTop

======
lurker19
I do not understand the author's vehement opposition to marketing that
encourages parents to take an interest in their children's development.
(Actually, I do. Like Amy Chua, she is using the WSJ to promote her book,
while she hypocritically condemns toymakers for promoting their work)

Sure, these claims are cheesy and not backed by scientific method; most
advertising shares these flaws. But I would rather these toys be marketed by
promoting actual meaningful developmental benefits and getting parents
thinking, rather than relying on Mickey Mouse's or Dora's face. It is a step
in the right direction.

Is the author similarly opposed to foodmakers promoting nutritional benefits?
Would she argue that parents should just thoughtlessly feed their kids
whatever seems like kid food?

About the stationary trike she resents, I think that is a great toy for a city
family that doesn't want Junior triking into the street in front of the
apartment. Live and let live.

------
Dylanlacey
This is not a new phenomenon. Any time there is a commercial interest to be
had pushing one variety of thing over another, people will try to extend their
value propisition by listing advantages inherent in their product (Or in the
users!)

All To-do lists can help you get organized. All social networks can help you
connect with friends, but being _connected_ is why people are friends in the
first place.

It's sad that people need to deliberately emphasize these points, but if they
don't, the more complex systems for which benefits NEED to be explained get
more attention, deserved or not.

I don't see the need for use-cases for most products, but once you mix in
other, competing products with the inherent fear people have of being a bad
[Responsible Entity] (Be that parent, boss, developer), giving them becomes a
more attractive option. As long as your own work advertises its use fairly,
without fear, you're on sturdy moral ground AFAIC.

------
zwieback
Parents go through this phase when their kids are 0-5 where they are already
aggravated and think complaining about toys/diapers/preschool/food is
interesting and funny. Other parents in the same situation might find it
interesting, I know I did. I also know my kids liked certain toys but not
others when they were little but they always preferred pots and pans and
cardboard boxes to their toys, which quickly got sent to Goodwill.

Then, when your kids start to think for themselves it's amazing how quickly
they figure out whether something is lame or awesome. And it's not at all
obvious to me where my daughters draw the line. They think Justin Bieber is
lame and Lady Gaga is awesome (no big surprise there) but they also think Doc
& Merle Watson playing "Twin Sisters" is awesome.

------
steve918
I've heard a few people refer to this type of thing as 'gamification' these
days. The term seems to be skewed in the same way in that achievements are the
way people seem to think anything becomes a game.

------
nazgulnarsil
if the kids enjoy the toys who cares how they market them to parents.

